
Show HN: The Good Stuff – Neapolitan Pizza Finder - benkaiser
https://thegoodstuff.pizza/
======
benkaiser
Hey HN,

I've been working on this website for the last couple of weeks in an effort to
offer a more curated guide to Neapolitan Pizza in cities across the US.

Currently I have 6 cities listed, with plans to add many more. The basic idea
is that when you're going to visit a city, you could see what the good options
are on here. Or for locals it could help you find a new favorite for
Neapolitan Pizza.

One of the ways it tries to curate more than what Yelp or Google do, is to
list the standard prices of a Margherita pizza at each of the restaurants so
users can easily compare them (think big mac index[1] for pizza). It also
shows just one photo of the restaurants pizza and one photo of their
restaurant to give you a feel for the place.

There is not a plan to add user reviews, as every location listed is curated
and therefore suggested to be a great place for Neapolitan Pizza. There is the
ability to pull up the location on yelp/google/their website to find out more.

I've also packaged it up into a basic shell of a react-native application for
Android (essentially just loads the website):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thegoodstu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thegoodstuff.release)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Mac_Index)

------
joshdance
I really like this idea. The best part is comparing the pizza prices. That is
hard to get from most websites.

